# Amanita muscaria var. guessowii (Fly agaric)



## Crayfish Trapper

Does anyone here find these? 

I've been hunting morels for decades, and started hunting chickens and chanterelles several years ago. 
I would like to expand my shroomin' and start trying to find _Amanita muscaria var. guessowii_.

I've read that these fruit in great quantities in Michigan.

Can anyone who has found these give me some pointers on what type of terrain & trees to look for? And the general timing of when they start to appear?

Any advice on finding these would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

I use to find them a lot in the upper peninsula in areas of mixed woods but nearer to the coniferous trees. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spoikey

I see them all over. Mostly at edges of woods. Hopefully you realize they ar concidered poisonous.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

CT.... Why mess with them ????????


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> CT.... Why mess with them ????????


Some people like to photograph and check another variety off their list. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Has anyone found any of these yet this summer? I'm wondering if it's still too early to go look or if they would be out by now. 

Anyone know?


----------



## PunyTrout

I have found them from the 4th of July through Labor Day in Michigan. Pines, Mixed Maple and Pine, BTA, Oak and Beech. They really are beautiful to photograph.


----------



## Ausable Junkie

I have found the Fly Agaric by the hundreds before. Mostly the yellow variety caps. Didn't pay attentionto the surroundings, so I can't help ya there. People also refer to it as the "Super Mario Brothers" mushroom, as it resembles the animated mushroom on the video game. -Before it opens up into the open umbrella shape.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Ausable Junkie said:


> I have found the Fly Agaric by the hundreds before. Mostly the yellow variety caps. Didn't pay attentionto the surroundings, so I can't help ya there. People also refer to it as the "Super Mario Brothers" mushroom, as it resembles the animated mushroom on the video game. -Before it opens up into the open umbrella shape.


That's what I'm looking for.

Do you remember about what time you saw them? I'm wondering if it is too early to start looking.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Rich, 
Why aren't you at the crayfish party ? You kind of have to be critical with Id on Amanita muscaria, if you want it to be accurate. There are quit a few look-alikes. It's too bad we don't have the Red variety here. I'd love to try some, as I hear if they're prepared right, they are really tasty. Late summer and fall are the best times for their fruitings, provided we get the rain.


----------



## spoikey

Was in the woods tonight and came across quite a few fly agarics. They were in all differrent stages of growth in mixed woods.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

spoikey said:


> Was in the woods tonight and came across quite a few fly agarics. They were in all differrent stages of growth in mixed woods.


Thanks for the report. 

I hope I'll be able to find some of these in my area.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Is anyone finding these in west Michigan? 

I've seen some pictures and reports of them in the northern lower but I'm wondering if anyone is finding them closer to Newaygo, Kent, Muskegon counties.


----------



## FishnBurn

Found quite a few fly agarics out looking for Lobsters. They seem to be everywhere this time of year.


----------



## itchn2fish

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Is anyone finding these in west Michigan?
> 
> I've seen some pictures and reports of them in the northern lower but I'm wondering if anyone is finding them closer to Newaygo, Kent, Muskegon counties.


Do you know where Clear & Spring Lakes are on 20 Mi Rd b/n Albrecht & Red Pine on Rouge River SGA? They are there right now near the two track by 20 Mi Rd. Go look & good luck!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

itchn2fish said:


> Do you know where Clear & Spring Lakes are on 20 Mi Rd b/n Albrecht & Red Pine on Rouge River SGA? They are there right now near the two track by 20 Mi Rd. Go look & good luck!


That's not too far from me. Thanks!


----------



## Banditto

found some this weekend along a field edge. They are poisonous.


----------



## JR Kahrer

Amanitas Muscarius








This mushroom itself is deadly poisonous while the little white flakes are highly hallucinagenic. This is what the Vikings used in their beer to start off their "BERZERKERS".


----------



## ClintonRiverKing

in all the reading i have done on them i only found one death from them and its not the flakes its the whole mushroom that will make you trip. also they sell these online dried n ready to gobble up for some good times 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## tommyooper

Every year I find them near pines in sandy soil where blueberries grow mostly yellow but some reds the red one never seem to be as big


----------

